# How many algorithms have you learned?



## 无穷 (May 16, 2009)

As the title.
I have learned about 200 formulas most of which are the CFOP . I don't think they are enough for me . My 3x3x3 is Aver 18s .I am Not satisfied with it.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 16, 2009)

CFOP only has 78 algorithms, not counting F2L algs.. 

Just practise, practise look-ahead in the F2L and your times should decrease quite a lot.


----------



## Sa967St (May 16, 2009)

I probably know about 250 or so (not counting intuitive F2L), I don't remember the last time I tried to count them all 

edit:
OLL: 57 + 30
PLL: 21 + 20
Optimal F2L cases: 10
CLS: 20
3x3x3 pattern making stuff: 10
"working OLL-skip" algs: 15
2x2x2 algs: 10
4x4x4 parities: 2+3
BLD (edge flips, corner twisters): 20
4x4x4 last edge cases: 2
5x5x5 last edge cases: 5
square-1: 20
megaminx LL: 20

total: 265
lol I was pretty close


----------



## Odin (May 16, 2009)

I know about 25 Algs.


----------



## JustinJ (May 16, 2009)

Assuming this thread survives now, hmm... I dunno, let's count.

CLL = 40
Ortega = 3
EG = about 10
PLL = 21 + 3 (I learned a new CW U, Ja, and Z)
OLL = about 45
Parity Algs = 3

Total = about 125


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 16, 2009)

Sheesh, 200 algs and a 18 second avg. I'd kill myself if I were you 

I know about 50 algs, 22.10 second avg, and still have loooooooooads of practice to do.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 16, 2009)

I do intuitive f2l, so i don't really have many F2L algs
but I use for 3x3x3:

Two beginner 2nd layer algs
three F2L algorythms I don't know the names of
sexy move and dan brown's version of that
two look OLL (minus headlights for which I still use a combination of sune and antisune)
two look PLL (plus 5 extra plls)
Dan Brown's corner permutation alg
that's about it

2 + 3 + 2 + 3 + 6 + 3 + 8 + 1 = 28 algs

4x4 and up adds two parity algs and an edge algs I don't use anymore

28 + 3 = 31

and for other puzzles I only really use algs for SQ1
hmm, intuitive cube
intuitive orientation with exception of two algs
two parity algs

31 + 2 + 2 = 35


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 16, 2009)

40 OLLs + 26 PLLs + 4 Ortega + 2 Parity = 72


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 16, 2009)

Around 30  I'm lazy


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 16, 2009)

I would say around 70
3x3x3 40
Square 1 20
BLD 8


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 16, 2009)

lets see....I count algo as a sequence of moves that I perform without understanding...so intuitive and commutators are not counted as algo to me..

2x2 : 0
3x3 : 56 - oll(30) pll(22 *I know two F perms*) special patterns(1) middle layer permutation(3)
4x4 : 3 - edge pairing(2) parity(2)
5x5 : 1 - edge pairing(1)
pyraminx : 2 - last 3 edges(2)
rubik's magic : 1 - solution(1)
megaminx : 0
rubik's clock : 0
square-1 : 27(still increasing..)

= 90 algos..


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 17, 2009)

I revised the number of algs I know...

for r4:
for last 2 dedges of cage: 31
centres: 12 base cases + all angles + other special algs = ~22

r5: additional ~20 cases for centres

for 3x3, 20ish OLLs, full PLL.

2x2 CLL: 3/7 done.

total:130, I decided not to call intuitive algs as algs learnt...otherwise the number of algs I know for 4x4 alone would be 70-80ish.

I shall finish OLL and CLL....xD


----------



## shelley (May 17, 2009)

It's not about how many algs you know, it's about how you apply them. A friend of mine knows a grand total of about 6 algorithms (never bothered to learn any more) and averages around 30 seconds.


----------



## Neroflux (May 17, 2009)

well, around 100 i think.


----------



## guusrs (May 17, 2009)

F2L: ±50
LL: ±120
Gus


----------



## DavidWoner (May 17, 2009)

All of these are counting mirrors.

2x2: 42 total
PBL: 6+5
CLL: 25+3
EG: 3

3x3: 129
optimal f2l: 6
OLL: 57+20
PLL: 21+17
random LL: ~8

bigcubes: 6
parities: 5
last edges: 1

pyraminx: 1
1 alg for 2 edge flip

megaminx:
~4

Square-1: 36
EO: 5+1
CP: 8+2
EP: 10+2 non-parity, 5 parity
BSQ: 3

uhh so thats about 218 total, but if you count cubeshape algs then its closer to 300, since I can see how to solve pretty much every cubeshape from inspection (not always optimally).


----------



## soccerking813 (May 17, 2009)

Algs I know:

2x2: 
Ortega last step 2 

3x3: 
OLL- 15
PLL- 21
Roux: 8

4x4:
Parity- 1
Yes, I am ashamed to admit I have never gotten around to learning an OLL parity alg. 
Last 2 edges- 1

5x5:
Parity- 0
Haven't learned this one yet either.
Last 2 edges- 1
Pretty much just mess around with it until I get the right case.

Square-1:
Cube shape- 1

Total= 50 algs.

This is not counting other algs I can use for different OLL+PLL cases.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2009)

Algs I know:

2x2: 
Fridrich - 9 

3x3: 
OLL- about 10
PLL- 21

4x4 and above:
Parity- 2
Centre switcher - 1

Square-1:
Cube shape - 2
CO - 1
EO - 1
CP - 1
EP - 1
Parity - 0 cant be bothered to learn it

Pyraminx - 4

Megaminx - 0 but I can still solve it

Magic - Not really an algorithm

Skewb - 5

Miracle sphere - 3

Magic rings - Not really an algorithm

Void cube - Parity + 3x3 algs

Whip-it! - 0 but I hold the UWR

3x3 octagon barrel - Both parities + 3x3 algs


----------



## Cride5 (May 18, 2009)

I solve my collection using:
27 - ZZ F2L:7, OLL(corners only):6, PLL:14
5 - Guimond orientation:1, permutation:4
2 - CF: edge permutation/orientation
1 - 8355: corner alg
1 - 5x5 parity alg
Total: 36 - not bad for a goldfish like me


----------



## Crumbshaw (May 22, 2009)

I only memorize about 4 OLL Algs and 1 PLL. lol


----------



## Nukoca (May 22, 2009)

3x3: (Petrus) 14 COLLs, 11 different EPLLs
(beginner's) 3 R'D'RD+edge insertion algs, LL algs: 2
4x4: 1 parity alg. Yeah, I do need to learn the OLL parity. 
5x5: 0!! Haha, I did it without algs! 
Total: 31


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 22, 2009)

Lets see...
2x2-0 although I'm going to learn Ortega or Guimond...
3x3- F2L Intuitive, although I would say something around 10 ("simple" cases)
OLL-30 (I actually know 24 cases, but know multiple algs for some cases...)
PLL-27 (Same as above)
4x4++++- edges, 2
parity 3 (OLL, and opposite and adjacent)
Sq-1 squareshape-5 algs
CO-1
EO-1
CP-2
EP-1
parity-1
Magic-2 (beginners and advanced...)
Pyraminx, 2 (edges cycle and orientation)
Megaminx LL-6~ish
BLD-6

Total:96~ish algs...


----------



## Weston (May 22, 2009)

i hardly know any algs compared to everyone here.
PLL 21 + 6(extra 6 are for performing at different angles)
OLL=57
F2l = 41

so thats 119 for cfop.
i also know some cls and els but i dont use those often

those are just 3x3 though


----------



## deadalnix (May 22, 2009)

I probably know more than 250 algs. Maybe more than 300.

I know full OLL and PLL (I know more than one alg in many cases) COLL, CLL for 2x2x2, and many parity fix on big cube, and mant algs for blind.


----------



## leeho (May 22, 2009)

Hmmm...
For CFOP

F2L = 0 (intuitive?)
OLL = 20 ( =[ Booooo)
PLL = 21 (yay?)

Total = 41 -cries in corner-


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 23, 2009)

Guimond (and ortega)-20-ish 
Corners-30 (need to learn the rest!)
COLL-20 (I am not including the CLL algorithms)
Last Layer- 120-ish (I know multiple for some cases)
Solving 3 redges for Waterman-modified- 30
Solving the last Redge and orienting the midges 30
Big Cubes algorithms 40+
EdgesLastLayer- 15
Winter Variation- approx 20
Roux orientations-5 (fast cases and the M' U M' alg.)
Various Advanced Thistlewaite algorithms- 5
Solving the midges (waterman) 4

total: 339 or more


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 23, 2009)

Weston said:


> i hardly know any algs compared to everyone here.
> PLL 21 + 6(extra 6 are for performing at different angles)
> OLL=57
> F2l = 41
> ...



wow, all algorithimic f2l! thats impressive!


----------



## Sin-H (May 23, 2009)

blah said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > wow, all algorithimic f2l! thats impressive!
> ...


/sign

I don't really know, I know CFOP LL algs, intuitive F2L for which I have my own algs now, some empty slot using and stuff like that, but these are not really algs. 
Furthermore, about 10-15 for SQ-1, Parities, Ortega for 2x2 (lol, 3 algs), commutators and some additional stuff; that's it.
But as I have learned about 2-3 sets of PLL algos and know multiple algs for quite a few OLL cases, I think it could get into the range of about 200 algorithms.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

I think I know 40-50 and I use around 40.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 26, 2009)

Revise I am learning F2L algs because I have realized that some of my intuitive algs are pathetic. So I will add around 30 and get a 100 algs


----------



## ThatGuy (May 26, 2009)

15 PLLs. no E, Ns, 3 Gs
~20 OLLs
2 4x4 paritys
3 square-1
totals: ~40
Still somehow managed a sub 20 solve nonlucky.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 13, 2009)

Alright, I'm interested...

3x3-

7 olls, 30 plls (one hand pll and big cube friendly plls)

16 cls (ejf2l owns ur face)

53? wow...

4x4-
OP and PP

makes 55...

5x5- all last 2 tredge cases...visits bigcubes to count*

I counted 7. makes 62...

6x6 and 7x7 nothing new.

I know 62 algs.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 13, 2009)

2x2x2: 7+2
3x3x3: 25+21
4x4x4: 2
Pyraminx: ~10 (It's mostly intuitive xD)

about 67... lawl xD That's awesome


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm gonna do a recount.

2x2 - 2
3x3 - 21+25+10+8
4x4-7x7 - 3
Megaminx - 6
Square-1 - 4

Total- 79

Wow. Cool.


----------



## Shmekekey (Jul 13, 2009)

2x2: 4 PLLs

3x3: 30 OLL-20 PLL-4 Beginner's method algs (ones used for OLL excluded)

4x4: 3 edge pairing- 2 Parity

5x5: 3 edge pairing

Pyraminx: 3 Last three edges

~14 patterns

=83 total


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 13, 2009)

2x2: 6

3x3: 85

4x4: 2

Square 1: 10

Pyraminx: 4

Total: 107


----------



## wing92 (Jul 13, 2009)

2x2: 3
3x3: 21 + 52 (i'm getting closer with the oll's than i thought...)
4x4: 3
patterns: 4
if i'm adding right that gets me to 83


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 13, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Alright, I'm interested...
> 
> 3x3-
> 
> ...



Proof even Petrus with Ejf2l takes less algs than 100% of comparable Fridrich solvers. =] And yeah, I know 100% isn't really right.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ZOLN01

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JOHN02

Proof that Fridrich achieves faster times. I went there.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ZOLN01
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JOHN02
> 
> Proof that Fridrich achieves faster times. I went there.



Oh yeah?
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982FRID01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982PETR01

Same average, but Petrus has better single and more continental records.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 13, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ZOLN01
> ...




I'm well aware Fridrich is faster. Really I am. In fact I almost want to make a thread proving it....well, at least that Petrus is harder.

My main argument is that I am proportionately faster at Fridrich, which I never use, than a Fridrich user is with Petrus. I can sub 25 Fridrich with ease.
(I encourage someone to show me otherwise.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ZOLN01
> ...


Ah, but are these times not years apart?

Petrus + 20years = Fridrich 


Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> at least that Petrus is harder.


HAHAHA...yeah...


Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> My main argument is that I am proportionately faster at Fridrich, which I never use, than a Fridrich user is with Petrus. I can sub 25 Fridrich with ease.
> (I encourage someone to show me otherwise.)


I do Fridrich, get 25s averages, and can get sub30 averages with ease.


----------



## keith_emerson (Jul 13, 2009)

24 OLLS
16 PLLS (Don't know Jb and Gs)
5 Special cases of F2L

45 algs
But an average of 38 sec... :-(

Very bad cross and f2l look ahead.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Look at the dates again. Petrus beat Fridrich in 1982, and they are about the same speed in recent years. Sub-30 Petrus with ease? It better be real Petrus with 2x2x3 in less than 15 moves and real EO. If you are what you claim, you will be faster with Petrus than Fridrich in a week.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm. Lets see.

57 OLLs
21 PLLs + another 6 variations of other PLLs
1 F2L strange case thing which I found a nice idea to memo
2 BLD edge flipper thingies 
2 4x4 parity algs
28 COLL algs minus 5 repeats form the OLLs = 23 (lacking the Sune family COLLs)
2x2 16 extra algs.

Grand total of 127 algs. Woah. Hahahha.
Ahem. My Fridrich, which I'm ditching now is about 23s
and my current Petrus is like... 35s (working on being a real man.)


----------



## Escher (Jul 14, 2009)

3x3: 35 PLLs + ~70 OLLs + 12 COLL + 6 F2LL + 8 ELL + 18 special f2l cases

= 160 algorithms

2x2: 40 (+8 extra) CLL + 8 EG#1 + 7 PBothLs + 2 PBottomLs + 2x2 Y + 4 Guimond (non. int.) 

= 70 algorithms

4x4: double O, pure O, P + 1 4x4 special OLL (see wiki) = 4 

5x5: 2 last tredge cases (should learn em all...)

Pyraminx: 1 (two edge flipper)

Megaminx: 1 EOLL + 6 OCLLs + 3 EPLLs = 10

BLD: 3 Classic Pochmann Corners algs = 3 (turbo counted in ELL)

total = a nice round 250.


----------



## Ganesh1995 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am guessing aroun 250 including big cubes, 3x3, 2x2, etc.


----------



## cunningcuber (Apr 1, 2012)

*How many algorithms do you know?*

I always wondered how many algs most people know so I decided to post this poll.I've been asking myself the average number of algs so after a while, I'm going to do an average on the number of algs.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you count inverses and mirrors as separate algs or not?


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 1, 2012)

Recently passed the cape of 100 algs (mainly due to learning full OLL)

I count inverses and mirrors if I can apply them in a "speed" solve>
I do not count them if I only know them well enough to "work them out" during FMC


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2012)

Not a very accurate poll. The majority will likely vote 90+



Sahid Velji said:


> For which event(s)?



Not specified so I would assume all.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 1, 2012)

57+21=78.

Then I know some f2l tricks, lots of square-1 algs, megaminx last layer algs, 2x2 CLL algs, parity algs for big cubes, BLD algs, etc. 

90+ for me.


----------



## cunningcuber (Apr 1, 2012)

I count mirrors as the same algs but inverses are counted asseparate algs. For example, Sune and Sune mirrrored are counted as the same alg but Sune and Anti-sune are counted as diferent algs



Sahid Velji said:


> For which event(s)?


 Oh sorry for that it's for 3x3x3.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

Not enough options.... most people know at least 150.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 1, 2012)

For BLD it's super easy to memorise coms, only took me a few weeks of casual learning to exceed this poll.


----------



## Owen (Apr 1, 2012)

15. I hate memorizing them.


----------



## emolover (Apr 1, 2012)

21 PLL's+57 OLL's+27 ELL's+16 of the 42 COLL's+8 of the 16 L3C pure cycles+x amount of different algs for the same case=129+ alg for 3x3.


----------



## Pete the Geek (Apr 1, 2012)

I have memorized the algs to solve cubes and the megaminx. I've also memorized the algs to solve the Dayan Gem III. For my non-speed puzzles, there are probably 100 algs that I haven't memorized because I don use them often enough. I make a reference sheet for each puzzle that has tables with diagrams and algs. I much prefer organizing to memorizing. Of course, if I spend a few minutes with the reference sheet, algs start to come back to me, but I don't consider that memorizing.


----------



## NoHacer (Apr 1, 2012)

I only know 27 and my average is 42 seconds..... but I am using mostly intuitive f2l for now and 2 look oll


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

Godmil said:


> For BLD it's super easy to memorise coms, only took me a few weeks of casual learning to exceed this poll.


 Haha so many mirrors and intuitive cases!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2012)

~2 of each PLL + ~70 OLLs + ~40 CxLL + ~10 megaminx OCLL + ~10 5x5 L2E = ~170 algs


----------



## lachose (Apr 1, 2012)

Once, I did the sum of what I know just for 3x3 and the result was about 300. I've learned ~30% of OLLCP since. And if we add sq1 and 2x2 there is ~150 algs more.
And btw, I'm pretty bad at memorizing stuff so there is probably lots of people who knows more algs than me. So, I think the options are not really good...


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 1, 2012)

Intuitive commutators count, no? In that case, the possibilities are endless =) (Well not really, but adding up all the non-intuitive algs, I'm probably around 170.)


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm only on 4LLL, so I'm with Owen


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 1, 2012)

For non intuitive algs i know all PLL but g perms, all RU EPLL, on average 2 for each of the 42 CMLLs, a few OLLCPs, comes to maybe just over 100 in total?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Apr 1, 2012)

OLL, PLL, ELL, CLL, COLL (ofcourse not all), A few zbll, just some zb algs, Some oh algs. BLD algs, at last some oll skipping algs. I guess i know like 250-300


----------



## maxyso (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey cool I live in sj too 

and I'm around 100 withc cfop I know algs for f2l and intuitive


----------



## insane569 (Apr 1, 2012)

21 PLLs and 57OLLs. Along with some others for OH and BLD but not gonna take time to go over all of them. This is only 3x3? If more cubes were counted then it would most likely exceed over 100 for most people.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2012)

for 3x3 
48ish OLL
21 PLL and oh H perm and 2 other c perms (24)
F2L (trick andalgs to solve certai cases) 5 (2 f2l tricks(alg))
11 (CLL for 2x2(can be used for 3x3))
76 not conuting cll
2x2
PBL 2 (new algs since two are T perm and Y)
11(cll up above)

4x4 Parity 2
square 1
3
skewb 2

pyra 2or 4 ish for last 3 edges 
100ish algs


----------



## PandaCuber (Apr 1, 2012)

42 for CMLL, 20 for PLL, about 10 OLL, and few for big cubes. About 75 ish.


----------



## FinnGamer (Apr 1, 2012)

24 PLL (Know 2 Ts, Ua+Ubs, Z)
30ish OLL
3 Ortega
16 Guimond
2 Parity 4x4
1 edge parity 5x5
Total: 73 algs


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 1, 2012)

a few

~30 PLL
~40 OLL
~20 CLL
~5 ortega
1 EG
~5 parity
~5 F2L
~10 random LL stuff
~5 >=megaminx
2 skewb
1 void cube
1 FTO


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2012)

CLL
ELL
CMLL
OLL
PLL
OLLCP
Skewb
Roux Stuff
K4
Some CLLEO/ZBLL/Waterman/things from other methods
+ moar random stuff, & comms if they count

no idea how to count, but hundreds


----------



## aronpm (Apr 2, 2012)

>850


----------



## angham (Apr 2, 2012)

25 pll (a few oh algs)
10 oll
40 cll
15 coll
12 guimond
6 ortega
3 parity
3 center spinning (picture cubes)
Total: 114 wow much more than i thought


----------



## Godmil (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, not counting 3-style or F2L cases that most people would call 'intuitive'...
Fridrich Last Layer ~25 PLLs, ~65 OLLs
F2L oh I dunno 30 or so... though I learned F2L algorithmically and then worked out how to adapt it to other slots where needed. It's kinda weird how when you understand how a (short) alg works people tend to not call it an alg anymore.
Oh and there are a few weird edge/corner flip algs maybe 6 ot 7...
definitely more than a hundred anyway.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 2, 2012)

Probably around 90-95.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 2, 2012)

I lost track a long time ago.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Apr 2, 2012)

Does knowing an algorithm include being able to recognise the case if it comes up? Or is it just being able to execute it on the puzzle.


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 2, 2012)

CFOP:

Cross: 6
F2L: 312 (not including simple intuitive cases)
OLL Skips: 45
OLL: 132
OLLCP: 22
COLL: 12
PLL: 55

OH Additions:
F2l: 7
OLL: 7
PLL: 10

Roux:

LSE: 4

I know these don't count, but I thought I should just do a sum total as well: 

2x2: Guimond

Separation: 16
Orientation: 6
PBL: 7

4x4 Additions:

Centers building: 4
2 Pairing: 2
OLL Parity: 1
PLL Parity: 2

5x5 Additions:

Dedge Parity: 1

7x7 Additions: 

Dedge Parity: 1

Pyraminx

L3T: 8

Sqaure-1: 

Cubifying: 1
Corners Orientation: 3
Edge Orientation: 3
Cormer Permutation: 1
Edge Permutation: 2
Parity: 1


3x3 Sum Total: 602 (much much more if you include intuitive stuff)

Cubing Grand Total: 671


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 2, 2012)

Jskyler: roux LSE 4? where? have you been learning some L5E or what?


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> lol


 
Pretty ridiculous I know, I don't use all of these, but I have spent a lot of time researching/ figuring out new algs for every single case/angle. For instance, I know 5 ways how to solve case 24 alone x4 for all of the mirrors plus 1 for one case which I do something different for to avoid awkward L's and then add another 4 for when there are open slots. Thats 25 for a single case. Actually now that i come to think of it, the 237 DOESN'T include when I have open slots, I will have to recalculate.....



5BLD said:


> Jskyler: roux LSE 4? where? have you been learning some L5E or what?


 
I don't use Roux much, but I learned i think 4 cases for when you have the last 4 edges to permute.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 2, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> I don't use Roux much, but I learned i think 4 cases for when you have the last 4 edges to permute.


 
Yah just I personally don't count them as algs. I learn em intuitively and they are only 4 moves long...

Also F2L I also believe you're exaggerating- where did you get that exact number 237 from? Even if you do consider the intuitive F2L cases algs, that's still far from 237.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 2, 2012)

4 D:


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 2, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Yah just I personally don't count them as algs. I learn em intuitively and they are only 4 moves long...
> 
> Also F2L I also believe you're exaggerating- where did you get that exact number 237 from? Even if you do consider the intuitive F2L cases algs, that's still far from 237.


 
I went through and counted them real quick, The cases I consider intuitive and execute as such are: 1, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10 & 19 and i still know about 2-3 ways to solve each of them algorithmically, although I don't use them. The rest of them I know about 2-3 different algs for each of the 4 angles (Some less some a lot more). For some of them I know a crazy lot more as I said above and others only 1 way. Then if you count when there are open slots, that adds quite a few more. I might be off by like 3 or 4 due to miscounting, but this amount is not really exaggerating at all. 

I actually forgot 1 for the cross so it is actually 6 and they are for a single edge piece flipped in place on the right: Ru'Ru and the same on the left (not at all intuitive to me.), 2 Edge pieces flipped in place in the front and front right slot slot: DRD2F'DR'F2 (i don't do the left hand version), two adjacent edges needing to switch in front right RDR'D'R and the same for the left, and finally, not sure how to describe this, but just do the inverse to see what I am talking about R'DRD2R'.

EDIT: Do you guys honestly think I would lie? What would I have to gain from that?

EDIT 2: Btw when I say not intuitive i mean that I use not intuitive ways of solving them, not that they can't be solved intuitively.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> EDIT: Do you guys honestly think I would lie? What would I have to gain from that?


 
Not at all. Everyone just thinks it's silly that you count F2L and cross as 'algs', especially adding mirrors etc. No one else really does that.


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Not at all. Everyone just thinks it's silly that you count F2L and cross as 'algs', especially adding mirrors etc. No one else really does that.


 
The question in the poll and in the thread was "how many 3x3x3 algs do you know?" I was simply answering that as thoroughly as I could. A left hand sune is a different alg from that of a right hand sune and so are each of the 4 angles, plus if you watch my F2L videos I often execute things completely differently from the back two slots than the front two. Each of these cases are distinct algs and so I listed them as such. I actually did this to avoid people saying that I was exaggerating and then asking me to list how I can up with my number so I figured I would do this instead. I guess I am just doomed to be overly explicative on this forum.

EDIT: I love how Aronpm put up >850 algs and not a single person questioned him lol.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't count F2L cases, because I do F2L intuitively... Although f2l is now like algs because I don't have to think anymore, it still doesn't count. I included OLL, PLL, (including multiple algs for dif cases [OH, skips, etc]; big cube parity I counted 2 - Lewis (?) parity and beginner, because the algs are the same for 4x4, 5x5, 6x, 7x7, 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, etc, etc; SQ1 counts beginner stuff, algs I made up myself for my method that I figured out, both parities, etc; pyra counted L3E cases; megaminx I didn't say because my algs are the same as I use for 3x3, just slightly modified. If I add in BLD algs (TuRBo edge algs not already used in OLL) and various non standard cube algs (curvy copter, rex cube, cuboids, etc) I get *105*

EDIT: O WAIT1!1!!!1 Only 3x3? hehe
OLL: 57 + 7 (COLL stuff) = 64
PLL: 21 + 6 (other algs i use depending on AUF) = 27, + 64 = 91

Whew... Still in the 90+ group lol so I still voted properly. Now that I'm looking at that, I'm thinking my algs for other cubes are more than 14... oh well...


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I don't count F2L cases, because I do F2L intuitively... Although f2l is now like algs because I don't have to think anymore, it still doesn't count. I included OLL, PLL, (including multiple algs for dif cases [OH, skips, etc]; big cube parity I counted 2 - Lewis (?) parity and beginner, because the algs are the same for 4x4, 5x5, 6x, 7x7, 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, etc, etc; SQ1 counts beginner stuff, algs I made up myself for my method that I figured out, both parities, etc; pyra counted L3E cases; megaminx I didn't say because my algs are the same as I use for 3x3, just slightly modified. If I add in BLD algs (TuRBo edge algs not already used in OLL) and various non standard cube algs (curvy copter, rex cube, cuboids, etc) I get *105*


 
I do most of f2l algorithmically.


----------



## aaronb (Apr 2, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> EDIT: I love how aronpm put up >850 algs and not a single person questioned him lol.


 I just assumed that he counted all the BLD cases that you make up algorithms for on the spot. 

I think I know in the 50-59 area, but probably in the 60's with some miscellaneous algorithms I'm forgetting.


----------



## Escher (Apr 2, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> A left hand sune is a different alg from that of a right hand sune and so are each of the 4 angles etc


 
I entirely disagree. This definition of 'algorithm' in the context of 'uniqueness'... It basically is meaningless because, at least from my perspective, I would know at least twice as many 'algs' as I reckon I do, simply because my overall execution style has changed a few times.

You could also argue that every time you learn one alg you actually learn 12 because of all the different angles and mirrors you should be able to use them at, then inverses makes 24.

Imo, number of algs should be concerned with distinct operations (I know this is quite a fuzzy thing to distinguish). R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' on 2x2 and r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' on 3x3 are the same alg.

Intuitive conjugations like this should be counted as one, meaning that OLL can be done using one algorithm, but with 31 different conjugations (plus mirrors).


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 2, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> total: 265


Hmm, I think I can add on another 300 or so (including non-3x3 algs).

For just 3x3x3, let's see...
F2L: idk...100? Depends on the definition of an alg, but I learned almost all of it algorithmically, so I'll count those ones.
OLL: ~150 (2 or 3 algs per case on average)
PLL: ~ 70 (3 or 4 algs per case on average)
CxLL: ~50 (excluding the overlap with OLL)
ELL: ~15 (excluding the overlap with OLL)
CPEOLL: 10 (excluding the overlap with ELL)
LS stuff: ~40? (including VHLS, WV, Magic Wondeful etc.)
Misc. Comms: ~15 (lol)

So, over 400 I guess.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> The question in the poll and in the thread was "how many 3x3x3 algs do you know?"



Most people don't consider trivial things like Ru'Ru seperate algs. Maybe you do, but that makes your results incomparable to other people.



jskyler91 said:


> EDIT: I love how Aronpm put up >850 algs and not a single person questioned him lol.


 
It was a joke;

<+aronpm> i just want to say i know more algs than i do


----------



## RaresB (Apr 2, 2012)

umm pll like 19, oll like 30 of them and 2x2 like 6 of them so like 55 of them


----------



## Owen (Apr 2, 2012)

Earlier I said 15, but that was a rough estimate just for 3x3. Now for an actual count.

Ortega - 12
Other CF algs - 2
H-perm
Clockwise Edge 3-cycle
4x4 parities - 2
SQ-1 algs - 4
3x3x4 algs - 3
Pyraminx algs- 2

So about 27.


----------



## RTh (Apr 2, 2012)

Well... Full CFOP, with about 10 F2L algs, almost 80 OLLs and 50 PLLs, 2x2 ortega, some CLL algs, 4x4 and 5x5 parities, BF algs...

250 probably.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 2, 2012)

About 4.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2012)

probably hundreds, but like jonny whoopes said



JonnyWhoopes said:


> I lost track a long time ago.


----------



## ebi15 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think about 70 algs


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 4, 2012)

2x2: 40 CLLs
3x3: 30 PLLs + 57 OLLs + 34 COLLs
4x4: 6 different parities (2 for OP, 2 for PP and 2 for DP)
Megaminx: 11 CPLLs, 18 OCLLs, 2 EPLLs, 6 Horseface

Total: 204 algorithms


----------



## Sillas (Apr 4, 2012)

3x3: (119+27) algs without mirrors
2x2: ~2/3*CLL = 28 algs
OH: LOL, PLL + somes OLLs
4x4: Parities
BLD: 3OP simple algs to corners


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

2x2: 3 or 4 for ortega
3x3: beginner's (6-2=4 for the OLL), OLL (all the 2 look and a couple more.... 14?), PLL(21) = around 39, little more since I'm learning some more OLL
None for OH
None for big cubes since I never practice them.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 13, 2012)

3x3
OLL: 3 EO's (1 of which I know the full OLL case for), 7 CO's and 1 other
PLL: 2 CP's, 4 EP's and 4 other PLL's (one is an OH alg)
F2L: 2 (not counting basic intuitive stuff)

2x2
OLL: 2 (the rest are 3x3 OLL's)
PBL: 3 (the rest are 3x3 PLL's)

Pyraminx:
LL: 5

Total: 33


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 13, 2012)

as of right now:
OLL - i think i know like...30ish of the cases
PLL- all 21 cases
COLL- 20

wow i actually know more algorithms than i thought lol, i never bothered counting how many i knew xD


----------



## soup (Apr 13, 2012)

Let me count..
9 algorithms total (Only counting 3*3*3 algorithms)


----------



## pady (Apr 13, 2012)

Probably around 130. Full Fridrich (some cases 2 or more algs (also for OH)) + ~1/2 of F2LL, 2x2 XLL, Big Cube Parities and some algs for solving other puzzles like Mminx or Sq-1..


----------



## micronexer (Apr 13, 2012)

4-Look LL = 15
T-Perm, another variant of E-Perm and 2 J-Perms = 4
Beginner's Method F2Ls (like R U R U R U' R' U' R') = 5
Some OLLs = about 8
7x7 Edge Flip and Generic Parity Fix = 2

I marked 30 to 40

EDIT; Then I read the title .-. Still about 30-35ish


----------



## Florian (Apr 14, 2012)

PLL: ~55
OLL: ~65
COLL(+ZBLL): ~20
LS:~20
2x2:~30algs
4x4:8
5x5:6

~204


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 14, 2012)

too many but not enough...
pll: 21 (but I actually know multiple algorithms...)
oll:57 (but I actually know multiple for some cases...)
cll:40
coll:40
eg1:40
some OH algorithms:guessing 10
4x4 some parity algs:2
some f2l algorithms: guessing 15
total about 225


----------



## goflb (Apr 14, 2012)

pll, oll and coll.


----------



## Lid (Apr 14, 2012)

lets see...
3x3
OLL/PLL/COLL = 57+21+40
around 70 alternative OLL/OLLCP/PLL
2x2, CLL+some EG1 = ~60
sq-1:
full EP 99+CO/EO/CP ~40+shape ~50
megaminx:
EO/CO: ~30, PLL: ~20

That's almost 500


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 15, 2012)

43 Total
14 3x3 OLL
13 3x3 PLL
3 3x3 Beginner method
2 2x2 OLL
4 2x2 PBl
3 2x3x3 Algs
4 Big Cube Algs


----------



## Smiles (Jul 3, 2012)

OLL: 57 + 17
PLL: 21 + 11
COLL: 18 (in progress)
Ortega: 9 (not including 3x3 algs)
4x4 stuff: 2
F2L non-intuitive algs: 19*
Patterns and other: 5
VHLS: 24

= 183+ idk if i'm missing any.

not including intuitive F2L algs, even though i perform them like algorithms.

I see the poll says 3x3x3 algs, but the title seems to imply all algs.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 3, 2012)

PLL - 21
CLL - 20 ish
OLL - 30 ish
ELL - 29
4x4 - 6 Parity + 24 L2E

and many more I expect... but this is already 100+


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 3, 2012)

OLL - 57
PLL - 21
COLL - about 22
EG - 126

So that's at least 226 algorithms. I would estimate 250ish, or 300+ if you count F2L cases.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 4, 2012)

Ooops. I forgot to count big cube algorithms.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 4, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Ooops. I forgot to count big cube algorithms.



The poll heading only asks for 3x3.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2012)

I have learned all the algorithms.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I have learned all the algorithms.



All of them?


----------



## Godmil (Jul 4, 2012)

E


Kirjava said:


> I have learned all the algorithms.



I wouldn't doubt that


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I have learned all the algorithms.


NICE!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 4, 2012)

Hurm... Imma see if I can list the majority of them.

OLL (57 However I am not adding to the cound because america)

PLL: 21
OLLCP: 254 (As of right now bout to learn some more)
RLS: Like... 10 algs
CLS: 13
CMLL: 43
COLL: (Part of OLLCP so none here)
ELL: (FOrgot some so....) 14
speedoptimal comms (Not adding to algs because dumb) lots
K4 parity: 9
Roux LSE algs: 1

I feel like I am missing a bunch but screw it lets add.
*
365+

*Ignoring F2L algs because dumb


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jul 4, 2012)

OLL- 38
PLL- 19
Helicopter cube- 2
4x4, 6x6, 8x8- 3
5x5, 7x7- 3
Professor pyraminx- 1
Pyraminx crystal- 2
Sqaure 1- 12
Void cube- 1
Octahedron/ pyraminx- 2
Dino cube- 1
Super 3x3- 2
Skewb- 1
OH- 34
Plus about 10 others
I think I'm missing some... Whatever.
Oh, and about a million commutators which I won't count.
TOTAL: About 130


----------

